# Bulking clean but developed fat on lower stomach over Christmas - What to do?



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright lads,

I've been bulking well and have my diet down to a 'T'. But, consuming a good amount of drink and Christmas food over the festive period has left me 3.5lb heavier (within 5 days) and with a direct increase in lower stomach fat.

What's the best steps to take now? Maintain my bulk and just slightly up cardio to try and reduce the fat gain? Or use a natural fat burning supplement, such as, L-carnitine?

Any personal experiences would be brilliant.

Cheers!


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would say if you have got your diet down to a T then just up the cardio for few weeks and you should lose the extra fat.

Or just drop some carbs for couple weeks and up cardio then once you are happy go back to what you was doing


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Personally, I'd just do keto for a week. I've done that after every epic binge and I lose the weight very quickly..


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello mate

Nice to know you made the most from the festival season 

Personally I would just continue as normal and then come the time for cutting, you should lose it.

Also chances are if you continued your normal bulk diet and training you should lose your lower stomach fat.

The only concern I would have in trying to focus on dieting while bulking is loose focus on number one goal of bulking.

I personally recommend one goal at a time to ensure you can stay focused.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

extra cardio should shift that mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

by definition bulking is taking an excess of Kcal and dieting is having a Kcal deficit - if youve got fat you have eaten too much - if you want to lose it you have to burn more than you eat...up to you

carry on or diet xxx


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers lads. It's shifting through maintaining my normal bulk diet.


----------

